# Windows 8 - so frustrating.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone else using the latest Windows O/S?

I killed off my lovely Acer laptop with coffee this morning - running Windows 7

I now have a HP laptop with Windows 8 and I am close to throwing it on the floor.

Does anyone know how to stop the gestures on the trackpad. I'm using the internet and if I swipe left or right too fast, it brings up other apps running. 

It feels like it's been designed for a tablet and NOT a laptop

So frustrating.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

i have window 8. in the bottom left hand of the screen there is an area for icons. one of them is a triangle, tap on this and it brings up a pop up. one of them is called touch pad. click on this and then you can adjust the settings


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

have a look at classic start/shell, has features to turn it back to windows 7 in certain ways, might make it more bearable for you

working in IT we have had a lot of complaints about 8 but being the only store in the area selling new laptops with windows 7 installed, we aren't complaining lol!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Anyone else using the latest Windows O/S?
> 
> So frustrating.


Yep, it sure takes some getting used to..


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, the side swiping is gone now but on internet explorer (windows 8 version) how do I now bring up the web search bar as it won't appear now the side swipe gestures are disabled.

EDIT: Just figured it out, right click brings it up!!

This OS feels more suitable for a tablet.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

terrible OS :wall:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> This OS feels more suitable for a tablet.


that's what it was designed for really. Windows 8.1 is out soon it'll be a free download and gives the option of a win 7 gui 

however, i love it on my desktop


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I went into Staples today and was told I could buy Windows Vista HP for my Windows 8 laptop for £224.00. Or I could buy Windows 7 for £122.00. All I know is I hate loathe and detest Windows 8. When at PCWorld I had a quick go at Windows 8 on a tablet and was okay, would take a bit on getting used to, but on a non-touchscreen laptop. No way.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had my Windows 8 laptop for about 7-8 months now and I'm still all over the place using it. 

It's just not fluent at all and nothing is where is should be. 

You'd think they had some normal people try it before selling it. Just about everyone hates it.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

recently bought a new custom pc, specced it purposely with w7 - 8 is just rubbish


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I've downloaded Chrome to use on the normal desktop bit and it runs so so so much better than the Windows 8 internet explorer. 

I'm happier now but my God what a sloppy OS, amazing that Microsoft felt this was suitable for laptops.

There is a IT professional where I work, would it be possible for him to take 8 off and just put Windows 7 on?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have Win 7 64 on my PC. I tried a guy's laptop with 8 on. Wasn't massively impressed.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

How I force a app to close? The 'store' isn't responding and I don't know how to close the program and try it again.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Alt + F4 to close an app

I've been using Windows 8.1 preview for a while and it is improved. I think I will stick with it rather than go back to 7. Windows 8 wasn't an option after trying it for a while.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Well I've downloaded Chrome to use on the normal desktop bit and it runs so so so much better than the Windows 8 internet explorer.
> 
> I'm happier now but my God what a sloppy OS, amazing that Microsoft felt this was suitable for laptops.
> 
> There is a IT professional where I work, *would it be possible for him to take 8 off and just put Windows 7 on?*


absolutely, so long as he has the windows 7 disks and a product key :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

As already stated goto www.ninite.com and download classic start button, best mod for windows 8 Im running it on both machines and really like it


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I really dislike the default photo viewer, and their apps with no close buttons, its a nightmare trying to explain to users how you have to drag to close. I have since changed the default programs. It's a nightmare! Like trying to learn to ride a bike all over again


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Its the future of Microsoft operating systems im afraid, even the 8.1 updated version is the same, they have added a "start" button but it only functions the same as the windows key on your keyboard, so pretty much pointless and only there to satisfy the haters...

I love it... took a while to get used to it but wouldn't go back now


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

People said the same when XP came out.

and Vista

and Win 7

Unfamiliarity and lack of knowledge is usually the case in my 15+ years in IT. People assume they can just use something without actually looking anything up or reading how to do stuff.

Although I do agree, W7 is way more user friendly than W8. However now I'm use to W8 I'm getting to like it more, certainly quicker.

Here's to Windows 9!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm using the familiar windows layout option more than the windows 8 bit, I have no use for it whatsoever.

Windows 7 was way better - this is gimmicky and pandering to the 'touch' generation. Which is fine but for a normal laptop, windows 7 was more suitable.

Still considering getting someone to just install 7 and lose 8 all together.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Dare I say you should have bought a chrome book?


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I like 8 with a start menu... Using start 8 currently. More powerful than 7. Better task manager etc. Never go into metro though. Hate it


----------

